# I want to try kimchi.



## neouniverse

As a continuation to my previous sentence (거기 CD룰 사고 싶어요.)
I would like to say "I also want to try kimchi"... 
How do you write that in Korean? thank you :]


----------



## ilydork

저 김치도 한번 먹오보고 싶어요.
(Juh kimchido hanbun muhguhbogo sipuhyo)

저 김치도 한번 먹어보고 싶어요.
I want to eat kimchi also once.

* The 한번 (once) is there to have that meaning "try" as opposed to you just wanting to eat kimchi. It shows that you haven't tried it before.

* One more pointer: 거기 CD룰 사고 싶어요 --> 저 CD를 사고 싶어요.
- 룰: spelling mistake
- 거기 indicates a place; it means "over there". So if you want to use this you can say "거기에 있는 CD를 사고 싶어요." It still sounds more natural with "저기" to me, though. (Both basically same thing)
- Or you can just say "저", or "that". :]


----------



## neouniverse

thank you


----------



## wildsunflower

> The 한번 (once) is there to have that meaning "try" as opposed to you just wanting to eat kimchi. It shows that you haven't tried it before.



This is correct. But, to be more correct, I believe "먹어보고 싶어요" has the meaning of "try" and "한번" indicates that you haven't tried it before.

* 먹고 싶어요 - I want to eat.
* 먹어보고 싶어요 - I want to try Kimchi. (The literal translation is I want to try eating Kimchi.)


----------



## neouniverse

Thank you


----------

